# Impossible d'accéder aux paramètres de mail



## dtorondel (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iPad depuis hier, et je rencontre le souci suivant : quand je vais dans 'paramètres/email' je n'accède pas aux parametres, ça me fait revenir automatiquement à la page d'accueil. Quelqu'un aurait une idee pour résoudre ce souci ?

Merci d'avance,
David


----------



## arbaot (27 Novembre 2011)

via : Réglages/Mail, Contacts, Calendrier ?

déjà essayé de redémarrer l'iPad?


----------



## dtorondel (27 Novembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> via : Réglages/Mail, Contacts, Calendrier ?
> 
> déjà essayé de redémarrer l'iPad?



Oui, c'est bien via ce réglage que j'ai essayé, et redémarrer totalement l'iPad ne change rien.
Tous les autres réglages, j'y ai accès, mais "Mails, contacts, Calendrier", non, je clique et ca ferme les réglages tout de suite et je me retrouve sur la page d'accueil


----------



## dtorondel (27 Novembre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Et en fermant l'application Réglages dans la barre du multi-tâches, puis en la redémarrant ?
> 
> Sinon il y aurait-il un moyen pour toi de réinstaller iOS 5 ?



Le redémarrage de Réglages, je viens d'essayer, idem.

Réinstaller IOS, pourquoi pas, par contre j'avoue que je ne sais pas comment on fait...
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer une URL ou serait détaillée le processus de restauration d'IOS 5 ? J'ai cherché, sans rien trouver.

David


----------



## dtorondel (27 Novembre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> D'abord tu pourrais réinitialiser tous les réglages, après avoir fait une sauvegarde de ton iPad via iTunes.



OK, alors je viens de faire une sauvegarde, mais quand je clique sur "restaurer", il m'indique :
"L'iPad... contient des éléments achetés qui n'ont pas été transférés dans votre bibliothèque iTunes. Si vous restaurez cet iPad, ces éléments seront effacés et vous devrez les racheter. Souhaitez-vous vraiment continuer ?"

Pourtant je viens juste avant de faire une synchro et une sauvegarde. Il y a un moyen de vérifier si la sauvegarde est bien complète, ou un moyen de "forcer" la sauvegarde de tout, y compris les applis achetées ?


----------



## chti (27 Novembre 2011)

J'ai eu le même souci, pcq un autre iPad avait précédé celui-ci.Il a fallu que je désactive les contacts sur le premier...
Et finalement je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que de restaurer le premier sur le second...


----------



## dtorondel (27 Novembre 2011)

Alors en fait en farfouillant dans les menus d'iTunes pour trouver les préférences, j'ai trouver ans le menu "fichier" un item "transférer les achats de l'iPad" que je n'avais jamais remarqué... du coup je l'ai fait, ensuite j'ai fait comme conseillé, c'est à dire supprimé la sauvegarde existante et en ai refaite une, et cette fois quand j'ai demandé la restauration, je n'ai plus eu le message d'avertissement. Donc au cas ou ca puisse servir à d'autres : ne pas oublier de demander le transfert des achats de l'iPad avant les sauvegardes... dans l'absolu je trouve bizarre qu'il faille le demander, ça me semble "logique" de la faire, mais bon...

Bref, la restauration a été faite, et... malheureusement, j'ai toujours le même souci, impossible d'accéder aux réglages de mail/contacts/calendrier...

Par contre je me demande si le souci ne viendrait pas de l'appli "contacts". Parce que je viens de m'apercevoir que je ne pouvais pas la lancer. Si je l'ouvre, elle s'affiche pendant un quart de seconde puis se ferme.
Quand je vais dans la gestion multitache et que je la ferme, ça ne change rien.
Et si je demande une synchro des contacts depuis iTunes, j'ai le message suivant : "iTunes n'a pas pu synchroniser Contacts avec l'iPad... car les Contacts sont utilisées par l'iPad."
J'ai beau forcer la fermeture sur l'iPad, ca me redit la même chose.
Donc il y a des chances pour que le souci vienne de là...
Ca ne résout pas mon souci, mais ça me donne déjà une piste ç creuser avant de tenter une réinstallation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------

Ha ben je vois qu'en fait je ne suis pas un cas isolé...
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3429571?start=0&tstart=0

Je suis pas terriblement bilingue, mais il me semble comprendre qu'une solution serait donc de faire une première restauration comme "nouvel iPad", et ensuite une synchro pour remettre toutes les applis et contenus, c'est ça ?

Si quelqu'un ayant une meilleure compréhension de l'anglais peut me confirmer, je tente ça demain 

Je copie colle ce qui semble être la solution :
"Hi all,

Contatcs problem fixed!!!
Similar solution as &#65279;Matthias 239 already described.

1a) Synchronized with iTunes (exept for contacts which was part of th eproblem).
1b) Created back up of iPad
NB: I only have my iPad for 3 or 4 weeks and did not have any contacts in it (contacts were not accessible!)
2) Restored Ipad
3) Reloaded back up.

Problem was still there.
According to Apple technician maybe the backup was corrupyed.

4) Restored iPad again
5) setup Ipad as 'new iPad'

Contacts and Setting: Mail etc are workign now.

6) Synchronized with iTunes; apps are back, mail is back etc.

Seems to be working now!

Good luck!"


----------



## dtorondel (28 Novembre 2011)

Et bien ca a marché ! 
Donc Restauration en demandant de le configurer comme un Nouvel iPad, donc sans utiliser la sauvegarde > Comme j'avais demandé préalablement de synchroniser les applis achetées, il me les a remises automatiquement > Et enfin demande nouvelle synchro du calendrier, comptes mails, etc.

Et là tout fonctionne. Le seul truc est qu'il a fallu que je remette "à la main" les quelques fichiers de musique et vidéo que j'avais mis, mais dans mon cas vu que ca ne faisait que 2 jours que j'avais l'iPad ca a été vite 

Et donc maintenant c'est bon, je peux lancer l'appli Contacts, et j'ai accès aux réglages de Mail/Contacts/Calendrier.

Merci à tous pour vos conseils ! Et en espérant que ça puisse servir à d'autres !

David


----------



## Jeronimo748 (31 Décembre 2011)

dtorondel a dit:


> Et bien ca a marché !
> Donc Restauration en demandant de le configurer comme un Nouvel iPad, donc sans utiliser la sauvegarde > Comme j'avais demandé préalablement de synchroniser les applis achetées, il me les a remises automatiquement > Et enfin demande nouvelle synchro du calendrier, comptes mails, etc.
> 
> Et là tout fonctionne. Le seul truc est qu'il a fallu que je remette "à la main" les quelques fichiers de musique et vidéo que j'avais mis, mais dans mon cas vu que ca ne faisait que 2 jours que j'avais l'iPad ca a été vite
> ...


Bonjour

Je me permet de te contacter car je rencontre le même soucis que toi avec mon iPad  2, par contre j ai bien effectué une restauration de mon iPad , mais ensuite comment faire pour faire une nouvelle synchro du calendrier , il faut le faire avec iTunes ?

Peux tu m expliquer la démarche pour remettre l ensemble en état ?

D avance merci


----------



## garci63 (2 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,
Tu veux transferer de ton mac vers ipad ou iphone ?
sois tu passes par icloud pour synchroniser ton calendrier via l'iphone, sois par ical sous mac sous snow leopard ou icloud si tu as lion.



Jeronimo748 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je me permet de te contacter car je rencontre le même soucis que toi avec mon iPad  2, par contre j ai bien effectué une restauration de mon iPad , mais ensuite comment faire pour faire une nouvelle synchro du calendrier , il faut le faire avec iTunes ?
> 
> ...


----------

